# 10/21-10/22 not far out of Perdido Pass



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

On Monday afternoon, I ran out on my Pathfinder with a few friends to try to get into the nearshore Mahi along with high hopes of raising a sailfish. We put lines in a few miles out and trolled around some bottom structure and looking for weed patches/lines. After taking a bait-beating from the hordes of BoBos, we finally found some debris and weeds and plenty of small Mahi with it. We took turns rotating out with light tackle and fly gear and boated 35 of them before the thought of cleaning them sunk in. We figured good enough at that point and headed in. Any day you can boat a bunch of Mahi fish tacos, sandwiches and Ceviche within 5 miles of land on trout tackle is a good day.

Tuesday, we were going to run out on a buddy's larger center console to do some trolling for wahoo/billfish but due to some mechanical issues with his boat lift, his boat remained high and dry and my boat took its place although our game plan changed a bit. We decided that we would just stick close and try to locate some more Mahi and do some bottom fishing for Ajs and Grouper afterward on some close spots of mine. The trolling bite in close sucked and we never found the mahi, but the Ajs were on fire. We boated a good number of them, but most were 29 inches FL. We did get into some bigger ones but then the sharks were on us bad. We actually had a huge Sandbar Shark slam into the side of the boat while chasing an AJ. We still landed several more and had a ball using live bait, jigs and even fly tackle. After a thorough beating we headed in on a beautiful, glassy surface.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Impressed is an understatement. WTG


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hellava good day, mahi tacos (LOL) love them things, with an ice cold beer!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE! them fish tacos are very goood! goood day for yall!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome!!! I need a chum run!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Realtor said:


> awesome!!! I need a chum run!


 Jim, the Bobos are super thick out there right now. Its definitely time to stock up on "Jaws" bait


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

that's a LOT of slingers for mahiwiches.
Thanks for sharing & pretty work.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

What's the most productive way to load the boat up with bobos during the fall/winter?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice mess of fish Chris!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

PorknBeans said:


> What's the most productive way to load the boat up with bobos during the fall/winter?


I've always had good success looking for them bustin up the water or finding the birds, once I find that I toss out a few gotchas or small yozuri diving baits and Circe the birds or bustin water. Your guaranteed to land a few.


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice mess of fish Chris. did you fish out of pcola or ob for the mahi. Would love to take the kids out and get'em hooked up on a few of them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fished out of OB although they are catching plenty of Mahi off of P'cola and Navarre right now


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will be leaving from DI so pcola abit of a run. was hoping they was around gulf shore or OB maybe we can find a few. Thanks for the info


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The inshore guides out of OB have been doing very well with Mahi in close for the past two weeks along with a few Sailfish. There is a lot of bait just off the beaches in GS and OB so hopefully they will stay around after this front


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice bunch of mahi Chris, that day we found 'em, Teresa not being with us and knowing we already had a bunch of fish to put up at home, I was very restrictive on how many we were going to keep (you know she LOVES mahi). Actually kinda made me depressed that she wasn't with us, but I also know she would have sunk the boat with them. But they were definitly out there in numbers-
Going out sometime this weekend, hope we find them again- What were you using to hook the AJs?
We'll have to get by there sometime to swap fish stories, Later...
Mike


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mike, we caught our AJs on live bait, jigs, plugs and even fly tackle. I had immediate regret for not bringing a 12WT or bigger that day. A 10WT fly rod is not the greatest tool for AJs in deep water


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

OK Chris I know I am being a Pain in the butt, But what is a good way to catch the mahi, are you finding grass, Is there a good lure for them. We caught some years ago down in the keys pulling a duaphin delight I think then we threw some frozen bait at them and loaded the boat full. Its been years and I just dont remember the lure or the frozen bait. Old age I guess lol. thank you for all the info you have givenand one day I am coming over to that side of the bay stopping by and thsnks in person


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The grass has broken up a good bit since Monday, but there were still some taken on Tuesday and Wednesday morning close in. Some guys are catching them off of FADs they put out but if you get out and troll small baits like the one you mentioned, you should have a good shot at getting some. The 42012 buoy off OB may hold some too. We had caught some there at random points this summer along with king mackerel and the occasional Wahoo. Once you hook one, get out the spinning gear and throw small live baits or small pieces of cut bait along with small, bright pompano jigs at them. Keep one in the water at all times and only bring it in after another is hooked.


----------

